# Need help buying GE or USHIO 4556 1000w 28v Lamps



## Flashanator (Aug 24, 2008)

Ive hit a major brick wall in trying to get some 4556 lamps.

Theres only one website ive found that appears to still sells the USHIO brand, but they never reply to me & don't accept paypal. Anyone here had a chance at getting the 4556 sealed lamps?? G.E or USHIO.

Im desperate for at least two of them.

thanks.


----------



## choppers (Aug 24, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> Ive hit a major brick wall in trying to get some 4556 lamps.
> 
> Theres only one website ive found that appears to still sells the USHIO brand, but they never reply to me & don't accept paypal. Anyone here had a chance at getting the 4556 sealed lamps?? G.E or USHIO.
> 
> ...


 A  Google Search returned more than one website that appears to sell that bulb...


----------



## Flashanator (Aug 24, 2008)

Of the other sites that do, when you proceed to checkout it says "this item is unavailable"


----------



## DonS2346 (Aug 24, 2008)

Are we talking aircraft landing light here?


----------



## Flashanator (Aug 24, 2008)

yes


----------



## SafetyBob (Aug 24, 2008)

Were you looking at bulbster? I tried several other places with no luck also. 

This light might be used in larger commercial type aircraft and not little Cessna or something. I was suprised to find a 600W bulb for about 38 dollars though. Might have to look into this some more. 

I will as my A&P guys I know where they buy landing lights at or what the deal is with them. 

Bob E.


----------



## Flashanator (Aug 24, 2008)

yea bulbster seem to sell it, but don't accept paypal which is what I only want to pay via. And ive been emailing them the past 2 weeks & they haven't replied.


----------



## DonS2346 (Aug 24, 2008)

Bulbster was where I was going to send you. I have been buying from them for a few years now, never a problem.


----------



## Flashanator (Aug 24, 2008)

hmmm, strange. Unless they mysteriously hate me & are ignoring my emails? :laughing:


----------



## FlashKat (Aug 24, 2008)

Call this place http://www.bulbtronics.com/w/servle...ch&storeId=10001&topGroupId=9010&keyPart=4556

They will be able to help you.


----------



## Flashanator (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok Ill give them a try. 

So whats the deal with the limited availability on the 4556? GE or USHIO?

Are they all going HID in the aviation world now?


----------



## BVH (Aug 25, 2008)

Be sure to verify with someone from the company that the bulbs are indeed, 1000 Watt. I bought 4 G.E. advertised Par 64, 1000 Watt, 28 Volt lights and when they arrived in their blue and white, no markings boxes and were tested, they were in fact, 600 Watt LarryK14 type, non G.E. bulbs. I'd talk with someone before ordering.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 25, 2008)

Does that model have features not in your 4557 ? Seems they are both similar? I'm sure one of us could get them.


----------



## chuck614 (Aug 25, 2008)

LuxLuthor said:


> Does that model have features not in your 4557 ? Seems they are both similar? I'm sure one of us could get them.


 
I just got a GE 4557 from Skygeek for $45. Is there a significant difference between 4557 and 4556 that I should be aware of? Both are 28V, two filament, par 64, 1000W.


----------



## BVH (Aug 25, 2008)

The 4556 is a single filament, 1000 Watt, two terminal bulb. The 4557 is a two-level, two filament - three terminal bulb. The 4557 is not going to throw as well due to the overall size and spacing of the 2 filaments relative to the 4556. Of course, either one throws far down the valley due to shear output.


----------



## Flashanator (Aug 25, 2008)

Yea the 4557 can throw like you wouldn't believe. But I just want the 4556 for another light I got, something different. Plus it throws further.


----------



## chuck614 (Aug 25, 2008)

BVH said:


> The 4556 is a single filament, 1000 Watt, two terminal bulb. The 4557 is a two-level, two filament - three terminal bulb. The 4557 is not going to throw as well due to the overall size and spacing of the 2 filaments relative to the 4556. Of course, either one throws far down the valley due to shear output.


 
Now I get it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## SafetyBob (Aug 25, 2008)

That is good info to know. If anyone finds a good source for these bulbs. Please let us all know. I think I want to build one up. 

Bob E.


----------



## Flashanator (Aug 26, 2008)

I contacted USHIO & they said this lamp hasn't been made in years.:sick2: And the other few sites that got back to me look like they don't have them.:mecry:


Might just stay with 4557.:sigh:


----------



## Taboot (Aug 26, 2008)

Bummer. I would have like to see what you would have done with it! I searched all of my bookmarks for you, but had similar negative results.:thumbsdow


----------



## Flashanator (Aug 26, 2008)

bvh, did you return those GE 600w LK14 lamps? the ones that were meant to be 1000w??


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 27, 2008)

FYI, trying to help you out, I called Bulbster (spoke with Emily) and she confirmed they are out of this bulb, and don't have anywhere to purchase more. They don't routinely list actual in-stock quantities on their website.


----------



## Flashanator (Aug 27, 2008)

thanks for that:thumbsup:


----------



## SafetyBob (Aug 27, 2008)

This is very unfortunate. Is there a bulb which is close to it around that we could use instead?

Bob E.


----------



## Flashanator (Aug 27, 2008)

Just the 4557... It has the same big @$$ beam as the 4556, just at 700w not 1000w. (30% less?) Then it also has the 300 low beam.

This is one of those "thats life" situations.

I suddenly feel light making a LK14.


----------



## SafetyBob (Aug 27, 2008)

Please don't take it to hard. There has got to be another reasonably price 1000W single filament bulb out there. 

I have a quest now. Report back later.

Bob E.


----------



## Flashanator (Aug 27, 2008)

Good luck!!


----------



## FlashKat (Aug 27, 2008)

You should see if Carley in Torrance California can make these lamps.


----------



## Flashanator (Aug 28, 2008)

Carley? Im not familiar. Got any additional info on that?

thx

edit: now I no what you mean, ill give it a shot


----------



## tnk45 (Jan 26, 2009)

Just in case you are still looking for this lamp, it's available at http://www.replacementlightbulbs.com/lampshardtofindnumber.html. I just confirmed with them that they have 36 in stock at $65 each and about $13 for shipping. They also have the Q4559X in the bargain price list for $35 each. I haven't bought anything from them yet but their email service\response is very quick.


----------

